# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  G-TiDE_E450

## salihmob

*G-TiDE_E450*  
مسحوبه ومجربه علي العملاق ميركل 2  
اسكتر 

```
######################################-=INFINITY-BOX=-######################################################
#
#  General Setting
#
####################################-=CHINESE II MIRACLE=-#####################################################
- general: MTK_PLATFORM_CFG
  info:
    - config_version: V1.1.2
      platform: MT6580
      project: b905_huaxing
      storage: EMMC
      boot_channel: MSDC_0
      block_size: 0x20000
############################################################################################################
#
#  Layout Setting
#
############################################################################################################
- partition_index: SYS0
  partition_name: preloader
  file_name: preloader_b905_huaxing.bin
  is_download: true
  type: SV5_BL_BIN
  linear_start_addr: 0x0
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x400000
  region: EMMC_BOOT_1
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BOOTLOADERS
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS1
  partition_name: pgpt
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x0
  physical_start_addr: 0x0
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS2
  partition_name: proinfo
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x80000
  physical_start_addr: 0x80000
  partition_size: 0x300000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS3
  partition_name: nvram
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x380000
  physical_start_addr: 0x380000
  partition_size: 0x500000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: BINREGION
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS4
  partition_name: protect1
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x880000
  physical_start_addr: 0x880000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS5
  partition_name: protect2
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1280000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1280000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS6
  partition_name: seccfg
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1C80000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1C80000
  partition_size: 0x40000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS7
  partition_name: lk
  file_name: lk.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1CC0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1CC0000
  partition_size: 0x60000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS8
  partition_name: boot
  file_name: boot.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x1D20000
  physical_start_addr: 0x1D20000
  partition_size: 0x1000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS9
  partition_name: recovery
  file_name: recovery.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x2D20000
  physical_start_addr: 0x2D20000
  partition_size: 0x1000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS10
  partition_name: para
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3D20000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3D20000
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS11
  partition_name: logo
  file_name: logo.bin
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x3DA0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x3DA0000
  partition_size: 0x800000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS12
  partition_name: expdb
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x45A0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x45A0000
  partition_size: 0xA00000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS13
  partition_name: frp
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x4FA0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x4FA0000
  partition_size: 0x100000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: PROTECTED
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS14
  partition_name: nvdata
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x50A0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x50A0000
  partition_size: 0x2000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS15
  partition_name: metadata
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x70A0000
  physical_start_addr: 0x70A0000
  partition_size: 0x2760000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS16
  partition_name: oemkeystore
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x9800000
  physical_start_addr: 0x9800000
  partition_size: 0x200000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS17
  partition_name: secro
  file_name: secro.img
  is_download: true
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0x9A00000
  physical_start_addr: 0x9A00000
  partition_size: 0x600000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS18
  partition_name: keystore
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xA000000
  physical_start_addr: 0xA000000
  partition_size: 0x800000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: INVISIBLE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS19
  partition_name: system
  file_name: system.img
  is_download: true
  type: EXT4_IMG
  linear_start_addr: 0xA800000
  physical_start_addr: 0xA800000
  partition_size: 0x60000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS20
  partition_name: cache
  file_name: cache.img
  is_download: true
  type: EXT4_IMG
  linear_start_addr: 0x6A800000
  physical_start_addr: 0x6A800000
  partition_size: 0x10000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS21
  partition_name: userdata
  file_name: userdata.img
  is_download: true
  type: EXT4_IMG
  linear_start_addr: 0x7A800000
  physical_start_addr: 0x7A800000
  partition_size: 0x147780000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: true
  is_reserved: false
  operation_type: UPDATE
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS22
  partition_name: flashinfo
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xFFFF0084
  physical_start_addr: 0xFFFF0084
  partition_size: 0x1000000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: false
  is_reserved: true
  operation_type: RESERVED
  reserve: 0x00


- partition_index: SYS23
  partition_name: sgpt
  file_name: NONE
  is_download: false
  type: NORMAL_ROM
  linear_start_addr: 0xFFFF0004
  physical_start_addr: 0xFFFF0004
  partition_size: 0x80000
  region: EMMC_USER
  storage: HW_STORAGE_EMMC
  boundary_check: false
  is_reserved: true
  operation_type: RESERVED
  reserve: 0x00
```

تحميل الفلاشه 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

